# Puppy Coat



## alexita119 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello friends! 
I have a gorgeous 11 week old Cockapoo puppy. 
When I first got him at 8 weeks, I was expecting a fluffy coat (as seen in most cockapoo puppy pictures), however his fur was very short except for around his neck and ears. I figured it's just because he's a puppy. Now, 3 weeks later, his hair is only growing around his hind legs; the hair around his neck remains the same (soft and silky), but the rest of his body (torso) has that same short and frizzy fur.

Has anyone had a cockapoo puppy with these coat traits? Does that torso/body hair ever grow? Or get softer?
Any information on grooming would help a lot!! I would really want for my pup to be quite fluffy  

(picture attached)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Firstly he us gorgeous.

I've one with a smooth face but the rest of her coat is soft and either curly or wavy. Everyone thinks she has a smooth coat but it's only her face that's smooth. It did take longer for her hair to grow and as she gets older the coat on her legs, head, tail and bum are getting curlier and curlier, like corkscrews.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a smooth faced girl too but her body is very loose, grows in different directions, but very long. Coats can keep you guessing!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

He's beautiful and his eyebrows are fantastic. It'll be fun watching him grow and change over the next several months.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

My 10 week old, coconut has exactly the same body hair....I am sure this is puppy hair and it will change. We will have to wait and see!

Your dog is beautiful


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

his coat does look short and woolley (like a bichon's), he is very sweet. This is the thing with crossbreeds I guess, you never know exactly what you are going to get, will be interesting to see his he coat develop. Were the rest of the litter similar?


----------



## sophiecutiepoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Peanut said:


> My 10 week old, coconut has exactly the same body hair....I am sure this is puppy hair and it will change. We will have to wait and see!
> 
> Your dog is beautiful


Oh my goodness coconut is adorable!!! He sure is growing


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

He's such a cutie!! Love his colour!  can't help on the coat question as I'm a cockapoo newbie


----------

